# Makeup for film



## f!erce (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey everyone!

So this will be my first time doing makeup for film.  Does anyone have any suggestions for which foundation to use?  Mostly female cast in varying ethnicity and a few male cast members.  I have the MUFE creme camouflage palettes and the HD powder but was thinking about picking up some foundation as well.  I cant decide between MAC F&B or MUFE.  Any and all suggestions are welcome!  By the way I am HELLA excited about this gig!


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 10, 2008)

I like MAC F&B but be careful, it is very dewy, especially under harsh lighting so a good powder to set it is necessary. It's also very light in terms of coverage, so your concealers will come in handy. I also love Studio Tech, applied lightly, as it gives off a beautiful finish with decent coverage (it won't look too heavy with HD). 
I haven't had a chance to the MUFE one yet, but I've heard alot of good things about it! 
Good luck! Film makeup is very exciting!


----------



## asaphia (Sep 15, 2008)

I haven't tried the MUFE one either (mostly sinec it's not available where I am) but I'm almost finished on working on a B&W film, and I switched to MAC F&B  when my previous one ran out. It *does* have a fairly light coverage for foundation - maybe the next one up from your average tinted moisturiser? But teamed with concealer, I've found that it's pretty good for a natural look. It's also layerable for more coverage. I guess it depends on what's required as well. 

For my one, a lot of it requires natural, everyday characters so we weren't after a full cover, especially not for male characters. I personally found that with powder, the coverage is pretty good for a natural-medium look. Concealer is a must though, if they have dark moles/scars/acne. We even had one actor having to run and move a lot under lights, and even though he perspired a fair bit, the foundation itself stayed on. So as long as you have good quality powder handy, I'd personally recommend it, esp considering the price value, too, since you'll probably be using a hefty amount for the whole thing. 

The shades are pretty good, too - talk to the MA in store about your essential shades, that way you don't have to buy the whole lot, just the basics that you can mix and match. It mixes well with other textures/brands as well. My cast is predominantly fair caucasians, and I've made most use of N1, adding darker/lighter creamier foundations as needed.

(For reference, I initially use the MAC Blot Powder on the men, Clinique Blended Face Powder (loose) on the women, then the Blot Powder for both to ed-shine throughout.)


----------



## LRMakeup (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been using Cinema Secrets foundation on film for years and I adore it! A tiny bit goes along way and the coverage is fabulous. 

However lately I have been using MUFE HD foundations and I am in loooooveee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you are going to be shooting in HD, I recommend this for sure, especially paired with their HD powder. Flawless!!

I've never tried MAC's F&B for film, I'm afraid the coverage will be too light and it may be a bit dewy which will cause for lots of powder touch ups.

Good Luck!


----------

